# Worming



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I know there was a thredad posted on this subject two years ago and I read it but still not sure. I am using puppy worming syrup from a pet shop and have applied it to the base of their tail. My question is how often does this need to be done? Can someone please give me an answer?


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Have just phoned my local vet and they have not heard of worming mice


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they don't need worming unless you actually think they had worms when you got them.They don't go anywhere to pick up those sorts of parasites.It's only animals that are out and about or carnavores fed a more natural whole animal diet that need worming.Ivermectin will do the job if you feel the need but after that they will never need treating again.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Indeed, unless you're introducing more mice who've got worms (and pet store mice here sometimes do), they won't need regular wormings. That said, some kinds of worms aren't completely eradicated by a single worming. I've not heard of using puppy drops, and everyone else here uses Iver-on, but I use Eqvalan. Both of those are an ivermectin solution. The AFRMA posted a lovely summary of how to get rid of pinworms (if that's what you have) using Eqvalan. It's based on a lab study done because lab mice are routinely infected with pinworms, and it skews results. The ivermectin kills worms but not eggs, so you do have to repeat treatment if you want it to be effective. Since pinworms (eww) were what I had, I followed those instructions. I can get you the full of the study's article if you'd like. It's quite informative.

The AFRMA's summary is here: http://www.afrma.org/med_ivermectin.htm

That said, moustress is the other who has had problems with worms, and she uses Iver-on with good results. I don't know her dosage regimen, though.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Oh ok. Thanks to both of you for replying. It was Megzilla that recommended puppy wormer to me and she also told me one of my mice had worms. I have been told to use 0.1% ivermectin not 0.8%. I want to use a spot-on as it kills mites, lice and worms.


----------

